# Times poll on 'need for a father'



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Grrrr

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article3716777.ece


----------



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

Also bad journalism... 

"The over-55s are strongly against the plans, with 50 per cent saying the law should not be changed and 19 per in favour."

Put the other way, it implies that half of over-55s are either IN FAVOUR or AMBIVALENT... a bit rich to say they're all 'strongly against'.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Totally agreed.  It's the spin that's infuriating, not the poll itself.


----------

